# WOW! highly recommended



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

I have 2 words for this cigar - BAD ASS !!
this cigar took me by surprise, i was not expecting this stick to be as great as it is.
Upon first light it was like walnuts dipped in chocolate .
The walnuty dissapeard shortly and this thing came alive with flavors.
Complex flavors.
I will need to smoke another to pin point its exact flavors but i will say this, its moved to the top of my what to recommend list !
If you like illusione cigars , then you will love this one for sure.
Im not saying its a copy cat of illusione, but its profile is very fitting.
leather and roasted coffee and the most predominant flavors here with subtle hits of black pepper every now and again.
The burn was flawless and the draw was dead on where i like it.
its a beatiful looking gar that is very very awesome and pleasent !!
do yourself a favor, if you havent...go get one NOW!!!!
i choose to pair this with..you guessed it a classic IPA !!!
Hop ottin !! a very intense brew, from a solar powered brewery !
man...i could smoke another right now !


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

I need to thank GreySmoke for the oppurtunity to smoke this cigar, thanks for the gift brother !! A very appreciated one !!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed the 68'. Had my first one not too long ago, definitely a winner for Macanudo.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

They look like great cigars. I was wondering if all the talk was just hype. Looks like it wasn't. Congrats on the great smoke.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Smoke 'em All said:


> They look like great cigars. I was wondering if all the talk was just hype. Looks like it wasn't. Congrats on the great smoke.


Q: worth all the hype ??
A: YES , its well worth the hype

oh an on your post...you said '' looks like it wasnt'' but i think you mean was ? :redface:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I also love this cigar


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Wow this just proves that smoking a cigar really comes down to the individual smoker. I thought they were horrible smokes that were typical of macanudo.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nyisles said:


> Wow this just proves that smoking a cigar really comes down to the individual smoker. I thought they were horrible smokes that were typical of macanudo.


yes i believe some will hate it and others will love it 
for me it moved to the top of the list of current favs and reccomendations.
Ive only had one , maybe i got lucky :biggrin: and the rest will be horrible.
But from that one, i certinaly dont think they will be and hope not. 
I will smoke these on a regular rotation


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Chad you dog ,another great pair.....


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

When I smoked it I thought it had a great burn and construction. the flavor wasnt bad. but thats the best I can say for it. I would not compare it to Illusione except for in price. flavorwise Illusione is a 10 and the 1968 is a 1 IMO. but everyones palate is different


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like the Mac 1968. I got a 3 pk sampler when they came out, and thought that they were pretty good. But I don't think I will purchase a box. I'd take the illusione any time. Of course the illusione is 50% more expensive.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice combo


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Another for the to get list. Sounds great.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Had my first one of these a few days ago and it was very impressive - definitely not the boring, mild Macanudo of old but not an Illusione or Padron either. I doubt that I'll ever pony up the retail price of $8-11/stick but I will enjoy my 3 stick promo sampler! You can still get it for $7.95 at:
http://www.macanudo1968.com/


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that Macanudo's put out a good cigar. You have piqued my curiosity though.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great Thanks for the tip


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, Chad, for the review. It's nice to see how a "normal" guy likes it. I've got a couple left from the 3-pack sampler I got (gave one away). I wasn't all that interested in getting to it, but now you've made me anxious to try it.

Great pairing, BTW!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

acharpe said:


> I find it hard to believe that Macanudo's put out a good cigar. You have piqued my curiosity though.


well, IMO this cigar is awesome. I really enjoyed it. I love the strong leathery cocoa flavor with the peppery back ground. I was truly impressed with it for a macnudo . In fact in a blind taste test i think this one would fit the bill for a high ranking


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ER Doc said:


> Thanks, Chad, for the review. It's nice to see how a "normal" guy likes it. I've got a couple left from the 3-pack sampler I got (gave one away). I wasn't all that interested in getting to it, but now you've made me anxious to try it.
> 
> Great pairing, BTW!


if you have not smoked one yet...DO IT!!! i was taken by surprise as i was not expecting to enjoy it as much as i did. Ive heard a lot of mixed reviews on it and im glad i just took it into my own hands to smoke it. I was not let down at all and i consider myself quite pickey


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice review and great pics chad!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Nice review and great pics chad!!


thank yah !!
is a great combo !!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice review!!I'm shocked you had an IPA with it lol


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Nice review!!I'm shocked you had an IPA with it lol


i know, somtimes i surprise my self :brick::brick::brick:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the Mac '68. It definitely takes you by surprise. If it was a blind taste test, nobody would guess its a Mac.


----------



## righton727 (May 29, 2008)

Just ordered my 3-pack sampler. Can't wait to give this a try.


----------

